# York Rally



## currystomper (17 May 2019)

Looking forward to going to my first York Rally, anyone else going?

http://yorkrally.org/

Applied to go on the audax and the fish'n'chips ride looks good too!

Anyone got any other suggestions that they think are good options?


----------



## mjr (17 May 2019)

I had meant to go for years but other things kept coming up, then this year they switched from CUK to BC so I can't take part anyway (and forcing modern helmets onto a retro ride is just silly, too), so no, I won't be going this year, or any year until/unless they stop using BC.


----------



## currystomper (17 May 2019)

I'll be wearing a helmet as I always do when on the road, but I think like you that making folk wear helmets just isn't required.

The problem is BC us a racing organisation and isn't really interested in normal everyday cyclists.


----------



## mjr (17 May 2019)

currystomper said:


> I'll be wearing a helmet as I always do when on the road, but I think like you that making folk wear helmets just isn't required.
> 
> The problem is BC us a racing organisation and isn't really interested in normal everyday cyclists.


Oh, they are interested, insofar as getting event organisers to pay them per-rider fees. I hope York Rally either use a different organisation for the rides you're interested in (I think Audax cannot be under BC rules/insurance? So that should still be a haven of sanity) or you're not intending to ride the recumbent in your avatar (which is banned by normal BC event rules).


----------



## Pale Rider (17 May 2019)

Trikes/recumbents are quite a big feature of the rally - ICE always has a large stand with a demo fleet and a small test track.

The short organised ride down the solar track I did was very laid back.

It never occurred to me to check if it was BC, CUK, or anything else.

Pitch up, go with the flow, and you will have a grand time.


----------



## tom73 (17 May 2019)

Not long had the bike so passed me by last year. Looks like great fun Mrs 73 just looked it up and has just booked us a room over night. 
So count us two in


----------



## currystomper (17 May 2019)

The Audax's are not run by BC,they are pretty relaxed affairs, but not sure what the helmet rules are.


----------



## Venod (17 May 2019)

mjr said:


> I had meant to go for years but other things kept coming up, then this year they switched from CUK to BC so I can't take part anyway (and forcing modern helmets onto a retro ride is just silly, too), so no, I won't be going this year, or any year until/unless they stop using BC.



Are you referring to the Sportive that was on 28th April when you mention the switch from CUK to BC or are you saying all the rides at the York rally are run under BC rules ?


----------



## mjr (17 May 2019)

Afnug said:


> Are you referring to the Sportive that was on 28th April when you mention the switch from CUK to BC or are you saying all the rides at the York rally are run under BC rules ?


Neither. I was referring to the retro ride which was on the same day as the sportive but I got the impression from the organiser that they'd changed for all rides they could (which makes sense: why would you pay CUK's annual organiser fee and then still pay BC's per-rider fee?). If that's not the case, that would be great.


----------



## Venod (17 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Neither. I was referring to the retro ride which was on the same day as the sportive but I got the impression from the organiser that they'd changed for all rides they could (which makes sense: why would you pay CUK's annual organiser fee and then still pay BC's per-rider fee?). If that's not the case, that would be great.



I don't know the answer but it would be a big disappointment if helmet compulsion was required on all the rides, perhaps somebody could enlighten us.


----------



## currystomper (18 May 2019)

The Audax ride aren't under BC, are pretty relexed, I'm sure I have seen some cycling caps on the shorter Audax's up here in Scotland but I'm not 100% sure of the rules on helmets.


----------



## Venod (18 May 2019)

Looked on York Rally site and most rides seem to be free, so I assume they are not run under CUK or BC rules, I may be wrong.


----------



## currystomper (19 May 2019)

I would have thought so too, There is a school boy/girl grass track event which maybe BC. There are some self drive route suggestion which really can't be BC.


----------



## currystomper (19 May 2019)

Just been to the web site:-
http://yorkrally.org/rides-at-the-rally/
The banner picture has a guy in a jesters hat - err not sure this is BC approved!!


----------



## currystomper (23 Jun 2019)

At the York rally, it's a glorious weekend, did the Audax yesterday, after the last control it was straight into the beer tent for a pint with my ride buddy's for celebratory pint!


----------



## tom73 (25 Jun 2019)

We had a great time such a welcoming event. lovely group ride out on Saturday a 1st for me think I've got my head around all the signals . 
I did learn a few thing's don't get behind the one with the really squeaking disc brakes , is that clicking, squeak coming from my bike bike or one round me. Hill's let you pass others without making it look like you really need to make a break from one or two pains in the neck. 

Almost bagged bike or two on the Sunday along the way too. Oh well maybe next year on the whole a well ran event and a big heads up to all involved.
See you next year


----------



## bikepete (15 Nov 2019)

2020 dates confirmed and campsite bookings open!


----------



## currystomper (21 Jan 2020)

..signed up for camping 2020, going down Thursday night to help out on Friday, maybe see you in the arrival tent or when I'm directing traffic
😁


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Jan 2020)

currystomper said:


> ..signed up for camping 2020, going down Thursday night to help out on Friday, maybe see you in the arrival tent or when I'm directing traffic
> 😁



Blimey, do they get traffic now?

One of the pleasures of my visit was plenty of room to park, no jams, and plenty of room to move about on site.


----------



## currystomper (6 Feb 2020)

Hi 😲 - that's the camping traffic arriving on Friday evening, it can get quite busy, but like you say plenty of room and it flows well!


----------



## currystomper (6 Nov 2021)

THE YORK RALLY: 17-19 JUNE 2022 is on, weekend booked in the diary already


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Nov 2021)

never been - though often thought of it.
Anyone care to outline its attractions?

I suppose I may have a buried fear that it will be a bit full-on/too much on the nerdy bike talk front.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> never been - though often thought of it.
> Anyone care to outline its attractions?
> 
> I suppose I may have a buried fear that it will be a bit full-on/too much on the nerdy bike talk front.



I went for the day a few years ago, which was one of the first rallies after a hiatus.

There was a large number of beards and sandals, but the patter I had with various people wasn't excessively nerdy.

I took part in a short organised/led ride - down the planets track to Selby.

A village hall was opened specially for our lunch - proceeds to the church roof fund - which I thought was a nice touch, and more than I was expecting.

Lots of longer organised rides on offer, the patch is fairly flat so there's no need to be too scared of mileage.

There's also some short evening/pub rides, aimed at giving those camping something to do.

A few stalls to see on the field, bike jumble, clothing, and other retailers.

Not much in the way of complete bikes, although there seemed to be a focus on trikes and quads.

The stuff on the field wouldn't take longer than an hour or two to look at, so to make the most of a visit I reckon you'd need to do one or more of the organised rides, particularly if you were stopping overnight.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Nov 2021)

Thanks @Pale Rider - I do actually have a pair of shimano sandals, though not yet used. Might be able to manage a beard by June.
May well pop along for a day or so with a tent if wandering in northern parts.


----------



## iluvmybike (12 Nov 2021)

I went a few years ago - I felt it was something I 'ought to do' in my cycling lifetime especially as I'm now getting on a bit! We camped. It wasn't the best of experiences I must admit not helped by poor weather. The stalls were mostly commercial outfits just trying to get rid of all their end of line stuff. The cycle jumble was of interest but we couldn't get near it. We didn't find it very friendly - unlike other cyclists gatherings we have been too. We went on one of the 'guided' rides on the Saturday. Despite being advertised as 'easy paced' they went off like a train and if you stopped to take photos along the nicely scenic route you got left behind. Indeed on the return leg we did get totally left behind and had to find our own way back to the Knavesmire along with a few others.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (12 Nov 2021)

I once went on a ride through this and it was really good and there was some really nice people as well.
The actual event though is pretty poor I thought. It all little kids riding round in circles and knackered old kit etc.


----------



## currystomper (13 Nov 2021)

I enjoyed the Audax ride, the camping, the food and beer. I volunteered at the event, which help to break the ice as I was on my own. It certainly not the place to go to see the latest two wheel gear excepting the trike stall.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Nov 2021)

The thing that puts me off is the 200 mile schlep to York. It may be near the centre of the UK but the centre of population is near Hinckley, about 100 miles south! York is not convenient for many people.


----------



## gom (27 Nov 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> The actual event though is pretty poor I thought. It all little kids riding round in circles and knackered old kit etc.


For me this is part of its charm. If I want equipement porn I watch GCN.



rogerzilla said:


> The thing that puts me off is the 200 mile schlep to York.


But for many people closer than B'ham or London where all too much seems to happen. I enjoyed the cycle from/to Manchester on several occaisions.
And, of course, York is somewhere to go to for pleasure, even without a bike event.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Nov 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> The thing that puts me off is the 200 mile schlep to York. It may be near the centre of the UK but the centre of population is near Hinckley, about 100 miles south! York is not convenient for many people.


see it as a bike ride - or you can train it part way with the bike. Lots of nice rides to York.

And the Romans and Vikings managed to get to York OK - without bikes.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (27 Nov 2021)

Its not worth travelling miles for.Fair enough if you live locally, its a bit rubbish really.


----------



## DCLane (27 Nov 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> It all little kids riding round in circles ...



Erm ... that's the grasstrack racing. With decent prize money.

Depending upon son no. 2's race commitments we will be taking part in that bit


----------



## gom (28 Nov 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Its not worth travelling miles for.Fair enough if you live locally, its a bit rubbish really.


Well, it takes all sorts...

I've booked our places already - and looking forward to it.
Thanks again to all involved.


----------



## currystomper (28 Nov 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> The thing that puts me off is the 200 mile schlep to York. It may be near the centre of the UK but the centre of population is near Hinckley, about 100 miles south! York is not convenient for many people.


Over 200 miles south of me, good job don't live in the North of Scotland!!


----------



## currystomper (2 Feb 2022)

... That's me booked into the campsite for the weekend. I see the beer tent is organised, just need to think for which rides I go on!


----------



## simongt (6 Feb 2022)

First one we went to some years back was very good.  A subsequent one a few years later wasn't up to much. 
But may well give it a go to see how it's improved ...or not. 
Interestingly on the first one, at the York YH, you couldn't move for bikes. On the second one, about ten bikes, if that. Hmm.


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2022)

currystomper said:


> certainly not the place to go to see the latest two wheel gear excepting the trike stall.


Two-wheeled trikes?


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Feb 2022)

I've never been although wanted to. Can you you just turn up and camp or do you have to book?


----------



## simongt (6 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Can you you just turn up and camp or do you have to book?


According to the website, yes it's possible to just turn up, but you may not be able to be so choosy about where your pitch is. A 100 metre hike to the ablutions block at 03.00h. isn't much fun - ! 
Booking ahead is always best at any campsite.


----------



## Peter Salt (6 Feb 2022)

Live locally so will check it out. Looking forward to them publishing the rides list.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (9 Feb 2022)

I wouldn't bother its total garbage.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I wouldn't bother its total garbage.


Care to say more?
What's your view based on?


----------



## gom (9 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> According to the website, yes it's possible to just turn up, but you may not be able to be so choosy about where your pitch is. A 100 metre hike to the ablutions block at 03.00h. isn't much fun - !
> Booking ahead is always best at any campsite.


I don't think you get much choice even when booking ahead, but they will arrange for all memebers of a club or group to be together if you give a group name.
In previous years there have been a reasonable number of portaloos to keep nighttime wanderings fairly short


----------



## Kingfisher101 (9 Feb 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Care to say more?
> What's your view based on?


I've been its totally crap, save your money and do something else.


----------



## Yakboy (23 May 2022)

Our Retrobike crew are going this year and displaying various Retro Mountain Bikes. The organisers are really trying to bring the show up to date and diversify the type of bikes and Riders so we'll see how it goes


----------



## currystomper (25 May 2022)

Yup - booked up and looking forward to the weekend. Just seen that they have my fav cycling podcast author speaking, Jack Thurston of the the bike show pobcast - looking forward to meeting him!!


----------



## simongt (12 Jun 2022)

All ready as such, just have to pack tent, kit, food and bike, ready to travel. 
Looking forward to it, just the A.1 bit to York which can occasionally be an issue, but what the hell - !


----------



## simongt (15 Jun 2022)

Presently, some serious rain is forecast for the afternoon of the Saturday rides. 
Hmm.


----------



## Yakboy (15 Jun 2022)

The BBC seem to be changing their minds on the weather hourly, so we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Peter Salt (15 Jun 2022)

I've been checking the weather for the past week or so regularly as I'm doing the Lincoln 262 (start from York). The probability of rain in the area is steadily increasing so defo taking the rain jacket.


----------



## currystomper (18 Jun 2022)

Had a great day at the York Rally, great gravel ride and interesting Lost Lanes talk from Jack Thursdon were the highlights


----------



## simongt (24 Jun 2022)

For me, the rally was a 'Curate's Egg' - excellent in parts. Maybe I was expecting too much, but after the covid break, I thought that there would have been more than there was. Would have expected more 'new' trade stands, although there was no shortage of vendors of secondhand / 'vintage' goodies of allsorts - ! However, I went on two excellent rides; the Retro on Saturday and the Green Lanes on Sunday. a fine selection of bikes and good company on both days. Agree ref. the Jack Thurston talk and the Auction on Satruday afternoon was a real eye opener for the novice - ! Allsorts going under the hammer for some surprising prices; A Freddie Grubb fixie in vgc for £170, carbon front forks for a fiver, but a Curly Hetchin's frame with a fluted seat tube, but very poor paint condition didn't sell.  Was very tempted with the last, but don't have the facilities or knowledge to do the restoration.


----------



## currystomper (24 Jun 2022)

I guess the on/off ride over rode my disappointment in the lack of longer rides this year with both the rally long ride and the audax not going ahead this year. Hopefully these will come back next year, but I may just go on the on/off ride again it was quite a giggle


----------



## simongt (25 Jun 2022)

Apparently, there was a new committee this year, so things should improve with experience and encouraging, constructive feedback.


----------



## currystomper (25 Jun 2022)

It was a great event, even before taking into account the troubles of the last couple of years, well done to all the organisers including any new folk! Appologies if I offended. Ps the pizzas where great too!


----------

